# Group trip to Durango, CO 2012



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

*nice*

how long you guys been riding


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Looked like you guys had a lot of fun. Some fun wipeouts too. Nice vid


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris said:


> how long you guys been riding


I've personally only been riding about two years, number of actual trips is around 12. Some of the other guys have been riding like 4-5 years not sure about how many actual trips they've taken in their lifetime. Can only do so much living in a desert


----------



## PowderGirl82 (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like an awesome time. I've never hit up Durango area, but it looks beautiful!


----------

